# Sauvegarde du touch lors de la synchronisation



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Depuis que j'ai mis à jour mon iPod touch avec la version 2.0 de son logiciel, il fait des sauvegardes à chaque synchronisation.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire quel est l'intérêt de ces sauvegardes ? Où sont-elles conservées ? J'ai vu qu'il existe *un petit soft* pour éviter ces sauvegardes ; cela vaut-il le coup ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Juillet 2008)

Le jour où tu devras restaurer ton iPod, tu les trouveras vraiment utile ces sauvegardes  !
Je serais toi je désactiverais la synchronisation automatique (via les préférences d'iTunes, onglet synchronisation), pour pouvoir synchroniser et sauvegarder ton iPod quand tu le désires.
Mais je te conseille fortement de laisser la sauvegarde se faire , ça te serviras un jour ou l'autre...


----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse  .

Dans la mesure où tout ce qui est sur mon iPod est sur mon Mac, et dans la mesure où iTunes sait ce qu'il y a à synchroniser, je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt de ces sauvegardes. Si je dois restaurer l'iPod, iTunes saura quoi faire, sauvegardes ou pas, non ?


----------



## EMqA (30 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que cette sauvegarde concerne "entre autres", les réglages de l'iPod et les préférences et données des applications (d'origine ou installées via l'appstore, par exemple, les sauvegardes des jeux).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Je me permets de m'incruster pour un petit problème  .

Quand je synchronise mon touch et mon mb, les applications ne font pas parties du voyages...

En somme, lorsque je télécharge une appli sur le touch, elle ne se met pas dans itunes après synchro alors que l'inverse (téléchargement via itunes --->itouch) marche parfaitement...

Une idée?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## EMqA (30 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Une idée?



Pas vraiment. C'est la même chose pour moi.


----------



## fandipod (30 Juillet 2008)

Vous parlez bien de synchroniser des applkications de votre itouc vers itunes?


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me permets de m'incruster pour un petit problème  .
> 
> Quand je synchronise mon touch et mon mb, les applications ne font pas parties du voyages...
> 
> ...


Et bien il suffit juste de relancer une synchronisation...
tu la refais 2 ou 3 fois et ça fini par se mettre 
Un (tout petit) peu dur de la feuille le iTunes....


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse  .
> 
> Dans la mesure où tout ce qui est sur mon iPod est sur mon Mac, et dans la mesure où iTunes sait ce qu'il y a à synchroniser, je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt de ces sauvegardes. Si je dois restaurer l'iPod, iTunes saura quoi faire, sauvegardes ou pas, non ?


Quand tu restaure ton iPod, iTunes le remet à zéro, comme lorsque tu l'as ouvert de sa boîte.
En tout cas pour moi ça s'est passé comme cela. (pour iTunes 7.7, je pense pas que ça ai bougé...)

Ensuite l'intérêt de la sauvegarde réside dans la conservation de tes notes, comptes mails, etc... tout les petits trucs que tu penses pas forcément... Imagines-toi re-rentrer les clef WEP de toutes les livebox et autres joyeusetés wifi que t'as croisé !!?


----------



## Aski (3 Septembre 2008)

Une question au sujet de ses sauvegardes.

Est-ce que il est possible de retrouver une ancienne sauvegarde d'un iPod Touch avec Time Machine ?


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Aucune idée!


----------

